# Jobs for mechanical technicians



## blondepixie (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi there,

My boyfriend and I are thinking of emigrating to Canada (BC) sometime this year. I am a primary/elementary teacher and have discovered from reading threads on this site that teaching jobs in BC are hard to come by. I was wondering of anyone knows whether there are jobs for mechanical technicians in BC or perhaps the names of some agencies that my boyfriend could try registering with to look for jobs.

Thanks for reading.


----------

